
Long Island Woman Admits to Using Bitcoin to Launder Money for ISIS - JumpCrisscross
https://breaking911.com/just-in-long-island-woman-admits-to-using-bitcoin-to-launder-money-for-isis/
======
gammateam
$62,500 bitcoin and other cryptocurrencies

$150,000 in US dollar wire transfers

why are articles written this way, it's not working.

